# Rude and ungrateful lorry drivers!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't for one minute think that's true, but anyone driving the latest model Peugeot Boxer/Fiat X250 as their first van may well come to that conclusion.

Has anyone else who drives one noticed that lorry drivers very rarely give a "_Thank you_" on their indicators when you have flashed them to pull in after overtaking you?

I can only conclude that the new style headlamps throw such a low and tight beam that they don't see it in their rather high door mirrors. I haven't driven at night to test the theory, but they haven't all suddenly lost their good manners I'm sure! :smile2:

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave 

I can understand what you are saying, and if this is the problem maybe the solution is to drive with dipped headlight and to use the on/off selection instead of the 'flash' - I am sure the HGV driver would notice lights turned off and on again.

In several countries, including Poland, it is compulsory to use dipped headlights all the time.

Just a suggestion of a way round the problem.

Of course on the Continent the convention is not so familiar to drivers who have never been to the UK, and they do not even look for that signal, so miss the 'flash'. This often results in their being in the overtaking lane for longer, until they can be sure from the view in their own mirrors that they are clear to move in.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I don't for one minute think that's true, but anyone driving the latest model Peugeot Boxer/Fiat X250 as their first van may well come to that conclusion.
> 
> Has anyone else who drives one noticed that lorry drivers very rarely give a "_Thank you_" on their indicators when you have flashed them to pull in after overtaking you?
> 
> ...


What's happened to the best m/home in the world, the N&B. :wink2:

tony


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> In several countries, including Poland, it is compulsory to use dipped headlights all the time.


Is that also the case if you have DRL's?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> What's happened to the best m/home in the world, the N&B. :wink2:
> 
> tony


Tony

I do not understand the question, because N+B do not produce a 'C' Class, only 'A' Class, so do not have the base vehicle FIAT X250 lights and usually build in Hella lights to their own 'front end'

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We're are you driving?

They mostly flash thanks to us

We always flash thanks to them

Aldra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

ALL headlamp flashers operate MAIN BEAM not dip so even if running on dip your "flash" (ooer missus!!) will be seen.

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sadly my flash is no longer seen Andy 

However the MH s is

Aldra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Aldra

I just KNEW you would be unable to resist (surprised that you beat Cabby, Barryd, Kev & Liz and others to it though) 

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Has anyone else who drives one noticed that lorry drivers very rarely give a "_Thank you_" on their indicators when you have flashed them to pull in after overtaking you?


No idea - I've never been overtaken by a lorry!


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

I also wondered why lorry drivers did not respond to my flashing of headlights to let them know it was safe to pull back in after overtaking I then got my wife to look at headlights to see if my flashers worked they don't flash

I have a brand new fiat based burstner with the small round headlights I told my van supplier Camper UK and they booked my van in to have a look why they did not flash and apparently it is to do with the type of bulb that is fitted instead of a dual element it has flap at the back of the bulb so you cannot flash the headlight so if you have a new Fiat with this type of bulb and you flash a lorry in he won't see it cos they don't flash


John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Surprised Andy
They are a different league 
I reign myself in
On occasion let go
If not a flash
Definatelya warm glow ( wink)

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

aldra said:


> We're are you driving?
> 
> They mostly flash thanks to us
> 
> ...


What year is your motorhome Sandra?

That is the whole point of my query - it was not until we got the new van that I noticed the lack of "thanks" on the indicators as the lorries pulled back into the lane in front of us. With the previous van the vast majority said "Thanks", but now it's almost none.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

2011 Dave 

But I smile at them as they pass. (Wink)

They usually flash

Their lights that is

Sandra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That's the old model Sandra, like our previous van. They always saw a flash from that, but not any longer now we have the latest Sevel incarnation!

Do read the question carefully, that girl at the back!! :wink2::grin2:

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> That's the old model Sandra, like our previous van. They always saw a flash from that, but not any longer now we have the latest Sevel incarnation!
> 
> Do read the question carefully, that girl at the back!! :wink2::grin2:
> 
> Dave


I refer the honourable gentleman to post No.3 :smile2:

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I refer the equally honourable gentleman to post number 5.

What you on about Tony? Can't see the connection????


----------

